# Officer Down: Bryan Tuvera - [San Francisco, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/27/2006
*San Francisco officer killed in hunt for escaped prisoner*

*Officer Down: Bryan Tuvera *- [San Francisco, California]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 28
*Additional Info:* Officer Bryan Tuvera had served with the San Francisco Police Department for 4 1/2 years. He is survived by his wife.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Turvera was shot and killed while in pursuit of an escaped convict. *Date of Incident:* December 20, 2006

*San Francisco officer killed in hunt for escaped prisoner*
By Gary Richards
San Jose Mercury News
San Francisco -- A San Francisco police officer died early Saturday, gunned down in the city's Sunset district as he and another officer chased a man who also was killed in the shooting.
Officer Bryan Tuvera, 28, is the third San Francisco officer to die in the line of duty this year. The dead suspect, Marlon Ruff, 33, of San Bruno, was being sought after escaping from a California correctional facility.
The San Francisco shooting was one of two in the state this weekend. Two Long Beach officers were critically wounded Saturday during a traffic stop.
"We extend our deepest condolences to the officer's family and to the officer's friends," San Francisco Police Chief Heather Fong said. "Our department has suffered the loss of another officer who put his life on the line to protect the people of our great city."
The incident began about 8:15 p.m. Friday as Tuvera, a 4 1/2-year veteran, and a second officer tried to serve a felony warrant on Ruff in the 1600 block of 25th Avenue. The warrant described Ruff as armed and dangerous.
According to Sgt. Steve Mannina, after leading police to the house, Ruff kicked down a side door of a garage and ran inside. When officers chased Ruff through the broken down door, police said, he allegedly opened fire, hitting Tuvera in the head.
"It looks as though the suspect had a pretty good lead on the officers," Mannina said. "The suspect then turned and fired on the officers as they entered the garage."
Another officer then shot Ruff, who collapsed a short distance away, Mannina said. Ruff was pronounced dead at the scene.
Tuvera was taken to the emergency room at San Francisco General Hospital, where he was kept on life support until 12:01 a.m. Saturday.
Police had initially attempted to detain Ruff after having seen him on 25th Avenue earlier in the evening. He fled from police into a back yard. Officers set up a perimeter to begin a search.
Soon after, Mannina said, a group of officers spotted the suspect and began the foot pursuit that led to both fatal shootings.
Tuvera began work for the San Francisco Police Department on July 1, 2003, and was stationed at the department's Taraval Station.
The last San Francisco officer to die while working was Nick-Tomasito Birco, 39, killed in July after his cruiser was hit by a van carrying four robbery suspects fleeing other officers.
Sgt. Darryl Tsujimoto, 41, a 13-year department veteran, died of a heart attack in May during a canine training exercise.
In Long Beach, a longtime officer and his rookie partner were in critical condition after they were both shot multiple times during a traffic stop. The gunman was still at large.








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------

